# (>'.')> Dramatic A Muse / Technacolor look <('.'<)



## user79 (Aug 13, 2006)

I loved my haul from the A Muse & Technacolor collection (check the Haul forum for pics of what I bought.) Here's the look I did with it last night to see one of my favorite DJs, Richie Hawtin! 

















I took these pics at nighttime with a bright flash so I'm sorry, the colours aren't quite as vibrant as they were in real life, especially the Pompous Blue e/s!

Products MAC unless otherwise noted.

Face:
Clinique stick foundation
L'Oreal True Match concealer
Pink Swoon blush
Shimpagne MSF

Eyes:
Paint in Untitled
Sea Me shadestick
White Pigment
Pompous Blue e/s
Carbon e/s
Essence glitter eyeliner in a silver-blue colour
NYC & Quo eyelashes
6 rhinestones from the craft store
Duo adhesive glue
Mixing Medium

Lips:
15 Minutes lipstick
Slicked Pink Lipgelee




Comments & critique welcome.


----------



## MissKaylee* (Aug 13, 2006)

GORGEOUS... wow !!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 13, 2006)

I really like this look on you, the pompous blue looks super pretty! And your skin looks flawless as well!! I see you're wearing your new top too. Very cute


----------



## charkkatz (Aug 13, 2006)

amazing amazing amazing love the intensity!!


----------



## always.27 (Aug 13, 2006)

beautiful xx


----------



## glueme (Aug 13, 2006)

your skin is FLAWLESS. you're glowing! gorgeous!


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 13, 2006)

You gorgeous creature!!!!!!! STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xsimzxgalx (Aug 13, 2006)

i love it!! gorgous... n your skin is absolutely flawless


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 13, 2006)

I just really love every single thing you do!!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 13, 2006)

amazing. i love the falsies on the bottom! the whole thing is just gorgeous!


----------



## Padmita (Aug 13, 2006)

Goregous colors and skin - makes me want to use that glitterliner again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 13, 2006)

Me again.

I would love to see you make a website/blog/livejournal with all these pics in! Your looks always inspire me so it would be lovely to have them all in one place.


----------



## Bianca (Aug 13, 2006)

Totally gorgeous flawless makeup!


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 13, 2006)

O M GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like everyone else said,  your SKIN LOOkS AMAZING!  It makes me want to buy your foundation!  LOL.  But I am sure you were just blessed with flawless skin.  I LOVE the cheeks, the eyes, the skin, the lips, EVERYTHING looks PERFECT!  Absolutely beautiful.  Can you please tell us exactly what lashes you used on the top and bottom?  Thanks!

And again, W O W!


----------



## tinagrzela (Aug 13, 2006)

You look so great!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 13, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## dreamqueen (Aug 13, 2006)

The entire look is just absolutely stunning!


----------



## user79 (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Me again.

I would love to see you make a website/blog/livejournal with all these pics in! Your looks always inspire me so it would be lovely to have them all in one place._

 
Hmm interesting idea. I'm not too keen on livejournal, maybe I will make a free Flickr account sometime when I have more time to post all the pics and list all the products used. Thanks for the idea!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupluvr* 
_O M GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like everyone else said,  your SKIN LOOkS AMAZING!  It makes me want to buy your foundation!  LOL.  But I am sure you were just blessed with flawless skin.  I LOVE the cheeks, the eyes, the skin, the lips, EVERYTHING looks PERFECT!  Absolutely beautiful.  Can you please tell us exactly what lashes you used on the top and bottom?  Thanks!

And again, W O W! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Thank you so much! My skin isn't perfect though, hehe. I have some pigmentation spots, and some freckles. I don't get break-outs very often but my skin isn't perfect. I also get dark undereye circles.

Sorry, I don't remember what exact lashes they were, I know the top ones at NYC that flare out a bit, where the outside lashes are longer than the inside, and the bottom ones are Quo, they look like spiderleg lashes also with one side longer. I don't have the original lash packaging anymore so I don't recall what number they were.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Julia !!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Technacolor looks fking amazing on u........  the lashes and stones give this look a jazzy feel to it...... amazing gurl... absolutly STUNNING


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Aug 13, 2006)

girl, honestly you are GORGEOUS. love the eyes, love the cheeks, LOVE the lips. hottt


----------



## angelica (Aug 13, 2006)

wow really pretty and your skin looks amazing


----------



## capspock (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh, wow, your eyes look so dreamy. Very pretty.... do you swear you don't use any photoshop on that skin? If you don't, you are truly blessed!


----------



## Neon_Couture (Aug 13, 2006)

Very pretty your skin is flawless!


----------



## Sanne (Aug 13, 2006)

absolutly stunning!!! Can you make a tutorial????


----------



## user79 (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capspock* 
_Oh, wow, your eyes look so dreamy. Very pretty.... do you swear you don't use any photoshop on that skin? If you don't, you are truly blessed!_

 
I adjust colour levels and sharpen on all my images, but that doesn't really affect the texture of the skin. You can still see imperfections if you look closely, like freckles on my nose, for example.



Thanks for all the kind comments, girls!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 13, 2006)

You're just the prettiest girl ever!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 13, 2006)

very beautifully done! =D


----------



## capspock (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I adjust colour levels and sharpen on all my images, but that doesn't really affect the texture of the skin. You can still see imperfections if you look closely, like freckles on my nose, for example.



Thanks for all the kind comments, girls!_

 
Yes, I can see that, but i would not call them "imperfections" lol.... you are very pretty and your skin is to die for! I wish my imperfections were like yours!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 13, 2006)

You rock! I love all of your FOTDs. You have such beautiful skin and the makeup is just pretty!


----------



## sincola (Aug 13, 2006)

wow!!! Very, very, very pretty!! I like everything: the lips, the eyes and the cheeks!


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 13, 2006)

Oha, what for pretty colors.
Ooh, my english.*red*


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 13, 2006)

you gorgeous glowing stunning creature you!


----------



## kiluna (Aug 13, 2006)

awesome make up! your skin looks so great, tell me your secret!


----------



## oriGINAl (Aug 13, 2006)

That is really beautiful!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 13, 2006)

omg, you are stunningly gorgeous! flawless skin, hair, mu... what can i say? your fotd's inspire me everytime. and thank you for keeping the pics coming!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 13, 2006)

You look absolutely stunning!  I  think this is my favorite look you have ever done.  Simply beatuiful... you look like a china doll


----------



## Wattage (Aug 13, 2006)

Lovely - as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you enjoyed the show!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

wow! everytime i see a picture you look amazing to amazing-ERRR...get the point? hehehhe... The second picture you kind of look like Drew Barrymore don't you think? Keep up the work!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Aug 13, 2006)

I love the lashes w/ the rhinestones, the eyes & lip colors look great on you gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kim. (Aug 13, 2006)

Stunning! I love your hair too.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Aug 13, 2006)

other than the fact that your makeup is STUNNING! (I love how well you can pull off blue pink and white) I must add that your hair looks great as well! its rocker but its classy but hip. I'd love to know how you did your hair!


----------



## tigrazza (Aug 13, 2006)

Bellissima


----------



## devin (Aug 13, 2006)

This is one hotttt look! love the lashes!


----------



## delovely (Aug 13, 2006)

wowww you look stunning! just beautiful!!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 13, 2006)

*Do you think you could do a tutorial for this look?  Please????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## bottleblack (Aug 13, 2006)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 13, 2006)

your skin always looks so flawless!


----------



## RobinG (Aug 13, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## krys (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow, simply beautiful!  Everything - your eyes, lips and cheeks are stunning!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 13, 2006)

gorgeous as usual... i also am tempted to buy ur foundation after seeing this, lol


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 13, 2006)

i can't even speak. there are no words to describe how FRICKIN GORGEOUS u r!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :notworthy:


----------



## M (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow! You look amazing. I don't think you could look bad in anything tho. My 4 year old DD loves your FOTD's as well. I think I might have to get 15 mins


----------



## girlstar (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, you are gorgeous girl!! Your skin glows so beautifully.. I'm jealous!!


----------



## jellybean36 (Aug 14, 2006)

wow im speechless! u look just beautiful!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 14, 2006)

I love it 
very prety


----------



## sweetreat (Aug 14, 2006)

absolutely stunning!!!  your skin texture looks so perfect too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *envy*


----------



## tepi_telfast (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW that is stunning!!! I thought you were Mandy Moore in the first photo!


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Aug 14, 2006)

love it! and the rhinestones are inspired.


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 14, 2006)

always your mu and your skin look so flawless. love the mu. and your camera is great


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 14, 2006)

:holysheep:... I mean ghahh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...... i want to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*HOLYSHIT* Julia!!!! *faints*


----------



## Miss World (Aug 14, 2006)

this is really beautiful, and you look gorgeous


----------



## oops! (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow. You pretty girl. 
Your skin is so perfect, what's your secret?


----------



## llucidity (Aug 14, 2006)

I love love LOVE all your FOTDs and tutorials. They are simply amazing and you are just plain gorgeous! You gotta alert us if you ever get around to posting all your pictures on a single webpage.


----------



## mymla (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh wow! I love your FOTD's, you are so talented. Your skin is perfect, and I love those lashes and the rhinestones. Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Aug 14, 2006)

perfecto!! You always look gorgeous


----------



## babylinda (Aug 14, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kanjoos86 (Aug 14, 2006)

woman u r waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to gorgeous!!!!!!!! love ur makeup its jus so perfect


----------



## user79 (Aug 14, 2006)

You girls are just the sweetest ever. Thanks so much to everyone for the nice comments. I love Specktra! hehe

<3


----------



## User34 (Aug 14, 2006)

u look gorgeous! So glowy and all.. great job!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 14, 2006)

< I seriously did this!!! Ho...le...crap...this is gorgeous! There are no words for how hot you are! Skin is amazing. I could go on and on for days....but i won't to avoid restraining order charges


----------



## nina0910 (Aug 14, 2006)

I love this!!! This looks great on you!! I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 14, 2006)

wow, I love your MU looks!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 14, 2006)

The lips the cheecks the eyes the blue the lisptick looks amazing on you
this is my fav look of urs

and i love the black hair  ur rockin it! tutorial on this would be awesome


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 14, 2006)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! I love this look!

Your skin is beautiful!


----------



## jeweleye11 (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow you look so amazing!! I swear you have the most perfect skin=)


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 14, 2006)

Beautiful!!


----------



## User67 (Aug 14, 2006)

Everything you do is flawless! What kind of brush do you use to apply your blush? How do you get your blush to look so perfect?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

OH. MY. GOD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







can i be like you when i grow up?!??
this is soooooo gorgeous....your skin is PERFECT your eyes are hypnotizing your lips are lovely

wowwwwwww


----------



## kradge79 (Aug 14, 2006)

So gorgeous! You have the most amazing skin!


----------



## joraye (Aug 14, 2006)

I love your looks!


----------



## pink_hearts (Aug 14, 2006)

This is breathtaking!!


----------



## stacey (Aug 15, 2006)

always so flawless. you are timeless.


----------



## meagannn (Aug 15, 2006)

this is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Katura (Aug 15, 2006)

haha, like everyone else before me, you look awesome! your skin looks amazing, and im speechless after that.

wayy to be wayyyy gorgeous!


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 15, 2006)

:holysheep: You're really a babe!! 
Good to see another one of your FOTD, great job again with the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the colour repeat between your blue top and your eyes. So so nice... I'm speechless!


----------



## user79 (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 
_Everything you do is flawless! What kind of brush do you use to apply your blush? How do you get your blush to look so perfect?_

 
I use the 187 to apply and sometimes go over my whole face at the end with the 182.


----------



## seba (Aug 15, 2006)

You HAVE to give us breakdowns on how to do the eyes!!! Well, I want to know how you do everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Please do a tut if you have time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, thanks so much!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 15, 2006)

I love the entire look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You have beautiful skin.


----------



## Caffy (Aug 15, 2006)

you look beautiful as always!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 15, 2006)

you always look too good for words...seriously


----------



## aziajs (Aug 16, 2006)

I love it!!!!!  Pompous Blue looks amazing on you.


----------



## merleskaya (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobinG* 
_All I can say is WOW!_

 
Me too!  Absolutely stunning!

merleskaya


----------



## Joke (Aug 16, 2006)

that first pic is just perfection!


----------



## KJam (Aug 16, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## hinna (Aug 20, 2006)

That is so hot! You look flawless.


----------



## neotrad (Aug 21, 2006)

Would you ever be willing to do the tutorial for this look? It wouldn't have to be exactly the same as this one, but I would LOVE to see how you blend the eyeshadows like this. I suck at applying eyeshadows on lower lines... This is just soooooo amazing!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 
_Would you ever be willing to do the tutorial for this look? It wouldn't have to be exactly the same as this one, but I would LOVE to see how you blend the eyeshadows like this. I suck at applying eyeshadows on lower lines... This is just soooooo amazing!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have done a few tuts already so you can see my technique there. I'll try to do a tut for this look sometime but lately I've been really busy and away a lot so I can't promise anything, hehe.


----------



## AxBella (Aug 21, 2006)

Absolutely Amazin!!!
I Loveeeeeeeeeee The Make Up! 
 So Far Its My Fav!


----------



## *Luna* (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow. That color looks great on you!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 22, 2006)

how did i not see this post earlier!!

hottt


----------



## ndn_chicka (Aug 22, 2006)

nice work....totally rocked this look! your skin always looks amazing...what is ur skin routine like?


----------



## mia88 (Aug 22, 2006)

Soooo beautiful! Love the vibrancy of the colour even tho you say it's not as vibrant! Beautiful beautiful skin!


----------



## mcorreia (Aug 22, 2006)

OMG!! i'm your fan!! Too gorgeous


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 22, 2006)

wow. could your skin look any more like a freakin' DOLL? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 beautiful!!


----------



## SHARKIA (Aug 22, 2006)

FLAWLESS,PRETTY,NEAT, BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Aug 22, 2006)

you are soo talented. you always do a great job!


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 22, 2006)

YOU------GO------GIRL!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is beautiful and your skin looks amazing.  Love this look.


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 23, 2006)

WOW!!! Awesome!


----------



## jeanna (Aug 23, 2006)

I swear, honest to goodness, I gasp every time I open one of your FOTD posts!

I've tried that Skinlights/BE trick you do and I don't look anywhere NEAR as flawless as you


----------



## kappatit (Aug 24, 2006)

i hope u wear sunscreen everyday to save that skin.  ive never seen skin so effin beautiful in my life.  uve NO PORES


----------



## ashley_v85 (Aug 24, 2006)

That looks gooooorrrrrgeous! You look SO pretty! I love the color on you, and I love the jewels.


----------



## parker9 (Aug 24, 2006)

You look like an Angel! Love the blush and lipstick especially.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 25, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!!! I definitely have to get shadestick sea me


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Aug 25, 2006)

Do you ever not look totally beautiful?  I love it.


----------



## cupcakekiss (Aug 26, 2006)

absolutely flawless! lovely look for a night on the town


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 26, 2006)

Your skin is sooooo flawless! You always look beautiful in all of your FOTDs


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 26, 2006)

i swear, all of your looks are so damn perfect.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## lovehouse (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you very much! Youre make up is very good! Can I ask you? You put the Pink swoon blush and shimpagne MSF right? is this a for MAC? I need to know if not for MAC what product it is? Thank you!


----------



## always.27 (Aug 30, 2006)

is it the msf that makes your skin like perfect or are you naturally flawless? meaning....is it worth me buying it?


----------



## always.27 (Aug 30, 2006)

looks great btw..all your looks do though! this is possibly my fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. could you do a tut on the way you get such a natural finish etc? i would be eternally grateful! sorry if you've already done one and ive overlooked it!!


----------



## SexyKitty (Aug 31, 2006)

your skin glows!


----------



## user79 (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovehouse* 
_Thank you very much! Youre make up is very good! Can I ask you? You put the Pink swoon blush and shimpagne MSF right? is this a for MAC? I need to know if not for MAC what product it is? Thank you!_

 
Yes, like stated, all products are MAC unless I specifically wrote another brand name. Both of those ones are MAC though.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 1, 2006)

you look just like one of my friends so i have an extra soft spot for you, but your looks are always gorgeous... i adore your skin


----------



## Angelprint (Oct 5, 2006)

Where can that Essence glitter liner be bought? You look absolutely AMAZING!!!!! I LOVE the colors and the lashes you used on the bottom!!!! Stunning!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angelprint* 

 
_Where can that Essence glitter liner be bought? You look absolutely AMAZING!!!!! I LOVE the colors and the lashes you used on the bottom!!!! Stunning!!!!!_

 
I don't know, I live in Switzerland, you can buy it at a drugstore here.


----------



## Angelprint (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh okay! Well, thanks so much for letting me know otherwise I would've been looking around everywhere at stores over here lol!


----------



## blueharlette (Oct 5, 2006)

wow! that is amazing! i love the colors


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 5, 2006)

so pretty. you're skin looks so awesome flawless and i love the eyes


----------



## CrystalStars (Oct 6, 2006)

you always have the most amazing makeup


----------



## mafi (Oct 9, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## ms_douchebag (Oct 9, 2006)

Your skin is incredible!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Oct 9, 2006)

I love the way false lashes look on the bottom. This colour is gorgeous on you. Your skin is flawless. <3


----------



## CandaceM (Oct 9, 2006)

Love your FOTD's! Your skin always looks flawless.


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Oct 10, 2006)

I will describe ur stunning look with these words...

<< Helwa Wayed >> translation: SO  PRETTY! i wish if i see a TUT on this.. 

I wanna know the way u apply ur blush..

Thnxxx 4 sharing this with us....


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, thats really pretty. I love it!


----------



## Sprout (Oct 14, 2006)

WOW!  Everything is flawless on you.  Well done.


----------



## mariecinder (Jun 15, 2007)

This is so beautiful! Would you consider doing a tutorial for it? I love it so much!


----------



## enviable (Jun 15, 2007)

wow amazing...your lighting in the pictures are great too..


----------



## MaddyMoo (Jun 15, 2007)

beautiful! your skin always looks so glowing and smooth i love it.


----------



## bytchkitten (Jun 15, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## verdge (Jun 15, 2007)

fabulous...


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 15, 2007)

wow this is amazing....i hope u do a tutorial.....hint hint lol


----------



## Bybs (Jun 15, 2007)

You have A.M.A.Z.I.N.G skin.


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 15, 2007)

this is fabulous!!


your skin is PERFECT!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 15, 2007)

omg! i lovee this. your skin looks so flawless!


----------



## entipy (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow. I'm glad someone resurrected this! Absolutely flawless.


----------



## JoyZz (Jun 15, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## mistella (Jun 15, 2007)

Ooooo this is so pretty, so flawless!


----------



## Simi (Jun 15, 2007)

your skin is flawless. You are very pretty. Makeup is great.


----------



## _dora_ (Jun 15, 2007)

GORGEOUS! The skin, the lips, the eyes, the face... just wow!


----------



## majacat (Jun 23, 2007)

hey.
2 quick questions
since i cant get the pompous blue wich color can replace it?
and what did you use the mixing medium for here?
and as one wrote earlier tutorial please that would be awsome


----------



## Moppit (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow!!!  That is fantastic, the colours beautiful and your lips are fabulous.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 23, 2007)

you skin is flawless, this looks fab!


----------



## twinkley (Jun 23, 2007)

This is one of my favorite FOTD's of all time in Specktra! I love watching your FOTD's because you have quite the same coloring as I do, but you have for sure much more MAC products than I do (for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I always pick up products from you FOTD's and buy them later and they always work so well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## belldandy13 (Aug 17, 2007)

good golly you are way too gorgeous!


----------



## C1NDY (Aug 17, 2007)

you are a gorgeous lady!


----------



## glamgirl (Aug 18, 2007)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## simplykat (Aug 18, 2007)

god you are talented!


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Aug 25, 2008)

I would love to see a tutorial on this!! I think this is one of my favorite FOTDs so far!!!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 26, 2008)

Jeeebus, how stunning are you?! Pure perfection. Love it.


----------



## jenilyn (Aug 27, 2008)

Your skin looks beautimous!!  This is a gorgeous look!


----------



## Nireyna (Aug 27, 2008)

very soft dramatic amke up ! love it very much!!!!


----------



## lolita_018 (Sep 25, 2008)

woaw! god bless you!!
I registered here just to thank you..
I love all your tuts...


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Sep 25, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous! ~I LOVE IT~
i always look forward to seeing your artistic & beautiful makeup posts


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 25, 2008)

Loves it!


----------



## nafster (Sep 25, 2008)

absolutely divine! you have amazinggg skin!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

Stunning.


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Nov 4, 2008)

Blush look awesome!!


----------



## Snow_White (Nov 4, 2008)

Gorgeous. You have perfect skin and the colours are lovely.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 4, 2008)

Absolutely stunning, I love everything about this look!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 4, 2008)

this is really pretty! your skin looks so flawless!


----------



## dewinter (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh really cute!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 6, 2008)

That looks amazing! You always have such a great glow, is it just from the Shimpagne MSF? I had expected to see Strobe Cream in your breakdown. I realise this is from 2006 though!


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW you look great and your skin is amazing.


----------



## kari458 (Nov 12, 2008)

flawless


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 12, 2008)

gorgeous! you do THE best ftods...i wish i had 1/4 of your talent!


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 12, 2008)

ohhh a tutorial is in need!!!! i looooooove that teal-ish blue-ish combo look. some of my favorite colors.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 21, 2008)

those colors really compliment your complexion!


----------



## prncezz (Nov 22, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## Sparxx (Nov 23, 2008)

I would KILL to have your skin! Amazing look - love the color on you!


----------



## ladyx (Nov 23, 2008)

very pretty! and i love your skin!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome! This is one of my fave looks from you.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 24, 2008)

Your skin is TO DIE FOR. I love this whole look. Please come to Japan and do my makeup.


----------

